# Ostertour gefällig ?



## Sandra (25. März 2002)

Hatte ich doch glatt vergessen. Am Freitag hol ich mein Bike wieder vom "Doc" und bin dann sozusagen wieder mobil. Mein Gesundheitszustand läßt - glaube ich - dann auch wieder ein wenig Belastung zu (sonst roste ich noch ein !). Fragt sich also nur, ob das Wetter mitspielt.    
Wie sieht es bei euch aus ? Habt ihr Lust und Zeit ? Vielleicht stellt sich Tom ja wieder als Guide zur Verfügung.   
Wäre toll, wenn es klappen würde. 
sandra


----------



## Kersbacher (25. März 2002)

Hinter den Kulissen haben wir einen Doppelpack geplant:

Karfreitag (in Schwarz und Schlips und Kragen, is ja ein ernster Feiertag) bei Altitude in Fürth, Trails schreddern 

Ostersonntag, eine der neuen MTB-Tour in Heiligenstadt erkunden.
Zur Erinnerung: http://www.fraenkische-schweiz.com/sport/mtb-heiligenstadt.html

Das Wetter habe ich schön bestellt: Am Freitag mindestens 13 Grad und strahlenden Sonnenschein, am Sonntag Sonne und mindestens 13 Grad 


Wer fährt sonst noch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (25. März 2002)

bin bei meinen eltern zum eiersuchen


----------



## Sandra (26. März 2002)

Bin bis Do auf der Schwäb. Alb. (leider nicht zum Biken). Könnte dann aber am Do abend o. Freitag früh mein Bike vom Doc holen und wäre somit startklar. Für die Tour in Fürth könnten wir ja vielleicht ab ER zusammen fahren. Und für Sonntag einen Treffpunkt, z.B. in Ebermannstadt ausmachen.
gruß, sandra


----------



## rush (26. März 2002)

ich hab Euch hier net vergessen, aber letztens hats terminlich mit den Ausfahrten nicht so hingehauen  

Ich bin ab dem 28.3. für zwei Wochen urlaubsmäßig in Toronto, zwar ohne bike, aber das finde ich macht gar nix 

Danach jedenfalls würd ich gerne mal wieder mitfahren, dann wird es ja auch langsam Frühling werden, und dann schauen wir mal an welchem Wochenende wir losfahren.
Schön dass es unserer Sandra wieder besser geht und viel Spass auf der Ostertour! 

Bis bald, 
rush


----------



## Sandra (26. März 2002)

danke für die genesungswünsche (was sind die franken aufmerksam  ) und viel spaß in amiland. bis zum nächsten mal.
see you, sandra


----------



## Kersbacher (26. März 2002)

Termin:

Ostersonntag oder Ostermontag?
Uhrzeit?


----------



## Altitude (26. März 2002)

Sonntag ....


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2002)

blöde frage ... aber wo liegt denn eigentlich die fränkische Schweiz?  mein zwar ich war schon mal dort aber hab trotzdem keine ahnung


----------



## Kersbacher (26. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von EMan _
> *blöde frage ... aber wo liegt denn eigentlich die fränkische Schweiz?  mein zwar ich war schon mal dort aber hab trotzdem keine ahnung  *



hier: http://www.fraenkische-schweiz.com/gemeinden/index.html

Bekannte Orte: Im Süden Nürnberg/Erlangen, im Norden Bayreuth/Kulmbach (so ungefähr )


----------



## dude (26. März 2002)

Hallo,

 Wir wollten auch in die Fränkische am Wochenende fahren und würden gerne bei Euch mitfahren (Sonntag).
An welche der Touren habt Ihr den gedacht? Und welches Tempo schlagt Ihr so an?

Grüße aus Schweinfurt

Dude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (26. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dude _
> *Hallo,
> 
> Wir wollten auch in die Fränkische am Wochenende fahren und würden gerne bei Euch mitfahren (Sonntag).
> ...



Na, das wird doch ein ganz illustres Clübchen 

Ohne den andern vorgreifen zu wollen, aber ich denke, wir werden es wohl nicht übertreiben. Seid ihr schon eine der Heiligenstädter gefahren? Ausgesucht haben wir noch keine.


----------



## Altitude (27. März 2002)

... klingt gar net mal so schlecht..

Bin zwar noch keine gefahren, aber die Geisberg-Tour klingt net schlecht


----------



## Kersbacher (27. März 2002)

Da haben die wohl was vertauscht.

Geisberg-Route ist 47 km und 883 HM (laut Beschreibung, nicht laut Übersicht!). Nach Telefonauskunft ist die Liste falsch und die Beschreibung richtig !

demnach ist Geisberg die mittlere der 3 Strecken. War das deine Absicht? (-> Toto)


----------



## Altitude (27. März 2002)

Warten wir mal Karfreitag ab.....


----------



## Sandra (27. März 2002)

hauptsache wir fahren überhaupt (in der fränkischen).
vertrau mich euch an  
wäre natürlich schön, wenn man zu mehreren fahren könnte.
dann können wir auch nochmal wegen des frankentreffens beratschlagen.
freu mich schon auf freitag -> fürther tour.
gruß von der alb
sandra


----------



## Kersbacher (27. März 2002)

@ Altitude:
lass mal die Wegbeschreibung für Karfreitag rüberwachsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dude (27. März 2002)

...ich vertraue bei der Tourauswahl ganz Euch 'Locals' und kann bestimmt noch ein paar Leutchen motivieren...

Grüße
Dude


----------



## Kersbacher (2. April 2002)

war nicht ganz so spektakulär wie die "Altitüden" in der Stadt in der Nähe von Nürnberg und Erlangen D), aaaabeeeer...

*klasse ausgezeichnet, Karte brauchten wir nicht
*33 km und 630 HM für die kleine Tour waren bei ständig wechselnden Untergründen schon gar nicht so schlecht.
*wunderbare Trainingstour mit klasse Gegend.
*Lange Anstiege im Wald, schöne Geröllabfahrt

Leider nur ein paar wenige Trails (aber dafür kann man ja bekanntlicherweise zu Altitude fahren)

Uns dreien (Sandra, Berglöwe und mir) hat's jedenfalls viel Spass gemacht und die beiden größeren Stecken warten schon.

BTW: Wo waren all die anderen?????? (@dude & Co.)


----------



## dude (2. April 2002)

...Wir waren auch da! Allerdings etwas früher (12 Uhr), da uns 15.00 Uhr zu spät war und wir Euren Termin nicht über den Haufen werfen wollten. Wir sind die Runde 1 gefahren bis uns die Feld- und Wiesenwege zu langweilig waren. Leider haben wir auf eigene Faust auch nichts besseres gefunden. :-(
Das nächste Mal werden Wir wohl wieder bei Ebermannstadt starten, da es dort richtig gute trails gibt...

Grüße
Dude


----------



## Berglöwe (2. April 2002)

... richtig gute trails in ebermannstadt klingt nicht schlecht!

wann fahrt ihr - könnt ihr noch den einen oder anderen co-biker   gebrauchen?

wenn der termin passt bin ich immer gern dabei....
lass ma hören


----------



## Kersbacher (2. April 2002)

sind klasse, reichen alleine aber nicht aus. Da fehlen mir dann doch die KM und HM.
Aber warum nicht nach dem Motto: das eine tun und das andere nicht lassen?


----------



## dude (3. April 2002)

Morgen,

Wir sind schon zweimal die gleiche Tour (aus einer alten Mountain Bike) gefahren und finden sie immerwieder toll. Es sind ca. 55 km und 1200 hm schätze ich.
Sobald wir wieder 'mal 'hochfahren' (haben 100km Anfahrt) gebe ich Bescheid und wer Böcke hat kann sich uns anschließen.

Grüße
Dude


----------



## Kersbacher (3. April 2002)

Lass doch schon mal Infos über die Strecke rüberwachsen


----------



## dude (3. April 2002)

Hier nur eine grobe Beschreibung:
Start bei Eberm. - Behringermühle - Richtung Norden (Trail an einem Bach entlang) - Hügel queren - Trail in eine anderen Tal zurück - auf den nächsten Hügel - an der Kante (über der Wiesent?) zurück zum Starpunkt.
Wenn ich da bin finde ich es wieder (glaub' ich!)...

Dude


----------



## Sandra (3. April 2002)

@ dude: kannst du uns nicht mal eine Kopie der Streckenbeschreibung aus der MountainBike zukommen lassen oder zumindest die genaue Ausgabe benennen ? Das wäre dann wohl das einfachste für alle Beteiligten.
thx sandra


----------



## Kersbacher (3. April 2002)

Der erste Teil der Strecke ab Behringersmühle ist glaub ich bekannt. Den fahren wir auch. Aber der Rest ist interessant.
Scannen und per Email an mich? Ich würde allesb aufbereiten und stelle es zur Verfügung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

